# AG HD Wax or Ioncoat Naviwax?



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

looking a new wax, for a black magic VW (met black). I want a good durable wax that beads nice. Im undecided on AG HD wax and naviwax. Anyone have both or bad experiences of either?

Also heard FK1000P is good, unsure what it is?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a big fan of HD wax! Great value wax!! 
My old escort was always covered with a good coat, used Super resin polish top with Extra gloss protection when it was washed I kept it topped up with EGP and in regularly spent the morning. Coating it in HD wax!! Left a great very durable finish. It had that many coats soap suds would just fall off. Even gave snow foams a challenge to stick to it lol!!

I wasn't brave enough to wet sand or machine polish that car but over a winter managed to get rid off the orange peel effect almost by just applying enough product. Bloody good stuff! Can be hard work though


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Love HD wax, out of my collection that's the one i mostly use.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Both HD and navi are good. FK1000p is excellant sealant to, good on wheels as it can cope with the hi temp

Bilt hammer Finis wax is very durable and a slightly wetter look over HD wax

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285946&highlight=bilt

use the search tool to as this question comes up nearly everyday now


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd go with HD,never used the other one,Dodo Juice SNH is very good as well


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

out of the two, definitely naviwax. i would even take it over 1000, but the price difference is quite a lot. Its very VERY good and not used enough


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Searched it previously, never got an answer I was happy with so wanted to hear it for myself. Im unsure why, im sweying toward naviwax!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

ConorF said:


> Searched it previously, never got an answer I was happy with so wanted to hear it for myself. Im unsure why, im sweying toward naviwax!


Well value for money and out of the 3 i prefered the Bilt hammer finis wax. you can get their small tin for £10 and the means you could try it and if you dont like it buy the naviwax.

http://www.bilthamber.com/wax-and-polishes/finis-wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ConorF said:


> looking a new wax, for a black magic VW (met black). I want a good durable wax that beads nice. Im undecided on AG HD wax and naviwax. Anyone have both or bad experiences of either?
> 
> Also heard FK1000P is good, unsure what it is?


Naviwax easily FTW!

Best beading and water behavior bar none I've ever seen from any wax or sealant. It darkens the paint a bit for an inky black look, and gives a nice glassy wet look to the paint too. 

It seems to last 8-12 weeks without the looks dropping off. A lot longer than most other waxes. :thumb:

Here is a write up I did on the naviwax, it'll give you an idea of what to expect. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250630


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, i have Naviwax ultimate as my winter protection again this year, great looks plus it has a kind of self cleaning property's the paintwork is that slick dirt just dose not stick to it , the sheeting and beading is unreal :lol:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

had a read Raven and decided on the naviwax, cant wait to get it! thanks everyone


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Navi wax all day long over ag hd :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Navi wax all day long. 

People need to start comparing apples with apples when comparing price. Naviwax is actually 25% cheaper than HD so its better and cheaper, win win if you ask me.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> Navi wax all day long.
> 
> People need to start comparing apples with apples when comparing price. Naviwax is actually 25% cheaper than HD so its better and cheaper, win win if you ask me.


People never mention the HD wax comes with 2 decent applicators and a good microfiber towel. Something to note when comparing the prices.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ConorF said:


> had a read Raven and decided on the naviwax, cant wait to get it! thanks everyone


Don't forget you can buy 50ml samples of this wax to try from here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182163 :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Naviwax, heard nothing but good things about it.


----------

